# Docking in High Crosswinds



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

I often read about people docking routinely in 15-25kt crosswinds (or higher) with no problems. But also often, I read about walking the boat out, drifting in, using a spring or breast line to make high wind simple, and other maneuvers in the same articles that seem inconsistent with my understanding of high wind docking. Recently, I was in CA near San Francisco and drove down to Pier 39 and the Berkley Marina to see how it was done. While there was wind out on the bay, on that particular day, it seemed mighty calm in the marinas. With all the video that's around, it would seem that someone would have captured such docking events. Do any of the members of the forum have links to such video. If so, please post them so we fair wind sailers can see how it's done. Also, for docking in strong currents. Thanks.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Experience is that thing that enables you to recognize a mistake when you make it again. Fender up the boat (on all sides) and go for it. I've seen the best Captains lose a landing once in a while.

Personally, I prefer idle motoring against a spring line to hold me in place, while I then secure a bow and stern line. The boat weighs 45,000 lbs. You don't fend off anything, you have to get it right. This works in any wind or current. The only variable is the approach, which is logically toward the wind as it is pushing you back. A strong crosswind can require a slightly faster approach too.

I leave lines at my dock, but never use them until I'm secure. I always set lines on the boat and either throw them to the dock hand and instruct where to secure or, more often, have someone toss the line around a cleat or bollard and secure the bitter end back to the boat. 

The initial spring line is the most important. If you want to leave it on the dock and have someone hand it to you, I strongly suggest it is a different color from the rest. All you must say is, "please hand me the red line". Otherwise, a dock hand (despite their best intentions) can cause trouble if they don't understand you.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Very good advice, that above!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd add that having amidships cleats can greatly simplify docking in adverse conditions.


----------



## SailingGma (Oct 25, 2010)

In Greece, many marinas use a med tie that involves releasing an anchor and backing into the dock. In strong afternoon crosswinds this is a VERY difficult maneveur. We spent many an afternoon watching "marina theater" after getting safely tucked in. The problem- new arrivals can mess up your anchor. The trick seems to be backing in with considerable speed to counter the side force, slowing quickly when very close to the dock. Prayer helps!
Sailboat Cruising in the 90s


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> I'd add that having amidships cleats can greatly simplify docking in adverse conditions.


+1

When docking in a wind blowing you off the dock, do not get fancy. Use a mid ship cleat and just get the boat tied to a cleat on the dock amidships. Worry about breast lines and spring lines later.

Do not, under any circumstances, step off with the two breast lines; the boat will be next to impossible to control.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

jackdale said:


> +1
> 
> When docking in a wind blowing you off the dock, do not get fancy. Use a mid ship cleat and just get the boat tied to a cleat on the dock amidships. Worry about breast lines and spring lines later.
> 
> *Do not, under any circumstances, step off with the two breast lines; the boat will be next to impossible to control*.


Words of wisdom. 

IF you're single-handing, the line attached to the amidships cleat is often your best bet, especially if the dock has a cleat at about mid-span. Once the boat is made fast to the pier, you can then go back and adjust everything to get it in the proper position.

The other good use of an amidships cleat is to use for spring lines when the cleats aren't positioned well for a spring line from the bow or stern.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I'm a believer in the amidships cleat and the amidships line. Also the spring line. I single hand, and I don't think that I'm going to step off my boat with the wind away from the dock at 25 kts. with even one, much less two lines. If I couldn't get that line around the cleat or piling before the slack is gone, I couldn't hold my boat. I've spent time in Europe and have seen the med mooring done by ships or large excursion boats, and it would be tricky at best in a crosswind, especially since the boats dock very close together.

What I haven't seen is video of sailboats actually docking in these adverse conditions.

With my boat, going between two outer slip pilings with only about 15" on either side to the pilings when the boat is centered in the slip, I'm on one of the outer pilings before I can get in far enough to use the spring, and possibly before I can get to the amidships cleat. And then there's the little problem of I'm at the stern at the helm, having just made the turn into the slip and the amidships cleat and leeward outer piling is somewhere up there....and the wind is not waiting for me to get from point A to point B. And usually, theres lots of wave action, so I am then banging up against that piling, beating the daylights out of the boat. Put out fenders...fine, Just where exactly, since there's going to be a variation, depending on the wind and other factors, as to exactly where on the boat will contact the piling first. And if I put out a 8" fender, now I cut my 30" clearance between pilings to 22", and there's a good chance the fender or fender board is going to hang on the piling, which will tear something up or pivot the boat into the pier or next boat. I hear about such docking, but I don't see it recorded where I can see it.

I did find one video of a ferry boat trying to med moor in Corfu in high winds. He eventually aborted. It's here:

YouTube - Docking in Corfu Harbour in (very) strong wind

And the way he is drifting down is how it seems/occurs with me. You travel 2-3 ft. sideways in a hurry.

Where are the videos of difficult sailboat landings?


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Great thread

I have a contessa 26, a small 26 footer. Any suggestions as to where I could mount an amidships cleat? Would it be a plain stupid idea to tie a line around the mast for docking purposes?
My slip setup as well as general wind direction tends to mean the wind is either from a stern or side on to the slip. Very seldom do I get a side off slip wind, therefore I am lacking in practice for said maneuver.

Thanks,
John


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

johnnyandjebus said:


> Great thread
> 
> I have a contessa 26, a small 26 footer. Any suggestions as to where I could mount an amidships cleat? Would it be a plain stupid idea to tie a line around the mast for docking purposes?
> My slip setup as well as general wind direction tends to mean the wind is either from a stern or side on to the slip. Very seldom do I get a side off slip wind, therefore I am lacking in practice for said maneuver.
> ...


The mast would be a bit far forward to make it ideal for using as a tie off point for a dock line. You'd probably have to add one to the deck.


----------



## MC1 (Jan 6, 2008)

A slip neighbor with a Catalina with no mid-ship cleat mentioned that when single-handing, he would tie a long line from the bow cleat to the stern cleat, come in just fast enough to maintain steerage way, reverse to stop, hop on the finger dock, and secure things while using the long line to control the boat. I can envision a few risks with this approach in a strong crosswind, but would be interested in hearing thoughts from the "panel". I have a mid-ship cleat and I've been using it as suggested in the posts above, but I've wondered about trying the long-line approach as an alternative.


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

*Improvised amidships cleat*

John ... I don't currently have an amidships cleat either ... however, I ran a line from my bow cleat to the stern cleat with a thimble spliced in the middle (make sure it is outside the stanchions!) ... I attach the spring line to the thimble and follow captain Jack Klang's method (a good instructional dvd if you are so inclined ... I have no affiliation with Captain Jack)



johnnyandjebus said:


> Great thread
> 
> I have a contessa 26, a small 26 footer. Any suggestions as to where I could mount an amidships cleat? Would it be a plain stupid idea to tie a line around the mast for docking purposes?
> My slip setup as well as general wind direction tends to mean the wind is either from a stern or side on to the slip. Very seldom do I get a side off slip wind, therefore I am lacking in practice for said maneuver.
> ...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If you have a perforated toerail you can tie/shackle a line to that where appropriate... in some cases the shroud chainplate might be used.

We routinely had to dock our former 40 footer in strong 15-25knot crosswinds. The approach depends on whether or not you'll be blown onto the dock, or off the dock. If you're being blown onto the dock, taking a 20 degree or so approach angle from upwind, with some speed to avoid side drift and aggressive use of reverse to stop worked for us. Generally (our boat tended to blow bow down first) securing the stern line first held the boat in place nicely.

If you're going to be blown off the dock, we would approach with speed from downwind, again at a 20 degree angle or so, using your 'forward' momentum to counteract and minimize downwind drift. You need to be smart about getting a line on the dock, though, as indicated above and a midship line does work best there. We've also seen people use a 'grapple' hook on docks with bullrails.. this can work but you don't want to 'miss' or overthrow the thing. Precautionary fenders on the neighbour's side is always a good idea if there's clearance for them.

Since you need some speed for control, the angle approach gives you some options if you notice increased side drift.. with a straight-in parallel approach you can end up mis-aligned with too much momentum to stop in time.. and with a resulting dock rash...or worse..

Whatever you do, don't try to 'fend off' a moving boat by hand or foot.. real injury can result.

Hopefully there's not a strong same-direction tide running.. that just makes things nasty.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a sailboat docking stern to...not really med moored as he doesn't have an anchor out, or maybe he picked up anchor rode of an already deployed anchor from adjacent boat.

YouTube - ÄŒehi - jadralski problem / Czechs - sailing problem


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

johnnyandjebus said:


> Great thread
> 
> I have a contessa 26, a small 26 footer. Any suggestions as to where I could mount an amidships cleat? Would it be a plain stupid idea to tie a line around the mast for docking purposes?
> My slip setup as well as general wind direction tends to mean the wind is either from a stern or side on to the slip. Very seldom do I get a side off slip wind, therefore I am lacking in practice for said maneuver.
> ...


Can you reach your mast from the dock? Or the dock from your mast? Probably not, and jumping back and forth isn't a very sound option when a midship cleat (use a stantion base in a pinch if you have to) is so much easier and safer. Mount'em or use something you can attach to a toe rail if you have them.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I had no midship cleat, so I added this:








I'm still saving up to buy a second one. 

If you're on a tighter budget you could add this instead, but I liked the lower profile of the one above:


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

For those without mid ship lines, the base of the shrouds will also work. For those who think that the load is too much, think about the load close hauled with a strong wind.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

RhythmDoctor said:


> I had no midship cleat, so I added this:


 I have to laugh! Bought one and made due for a long time. Got the other 'one' for a special B-Day present from the admiral. When we take them off for racing, it's one of the rare things I remind everyone who's touching them that they're the same price as two nice winch handles! It's not a _kersploosh_ I want to hear._(but they're really great bits for sure!)_


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The other advantages of the schaefers are that they're single piece bodies, not bolted together, so are probably a lot stronger. Also, you can run the line through the center of them to attach an eyesplice securely, which you can't do on the latter ones.


RhythmDoctor said:


> I had no midship cleat, so I added this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

NCC,

With respect to your followup post on narrow clearances and drift between pilings, the only suggestion is to approach with your bow pointed slightly to toward the windward side of the slip and turn in as close to that windward side of the slip as possible. Since the bow is narrower than the mid-ship, you might be able to make that turn a second later than you think, as you are going to be blown off.

The best way to feel comfortable in snugging up against a slip is to install permanent fenders (not just a rub rail) horizontally to the dock itself. They can't jump over like those hanging from the boat. You can generally space them apart every few feet.

Also, take some comfort that there are conditions that the boat can't be docked in. I have to back into my slip and if the cross winds are over 20 kts, I can not control the bow on a backing in approach. Even with the bow thruster on continuously, the wind will push it off. I have to dock bow first if crosswinds are substantial. While rare, if the conditions are really boiling, I may choose to wait them out at the fuel dock (no one else is usually around if its that bad) or at a mooring.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Minnewaska, You kind of summarized where I come out in post #20. I have a short finger pier (30% of slip length), an open space between the finger pier end and the outer leeward piling. I have bumper pads on the piling and the finger pier, but I think permanent mounting of a real fender would be better. Like you, I back in normally, but in higher wind conditions, I also go bow first. Actually, before I enter the fairway, I start the backing where there's plenty of room to abort if I don't have good control. Also, I have buddy (sissy) lines between the outer pilings and the finger pier/pier, so if I can get half the boat in the slip before the wind takes over the boat, I'll be fine except for the slamming up and down on the leeward piling or finger pier. Otherwise, the situation can develop kind of like this:

YouTube - HAYON Crash Docking 11 OCT 1997

Transient slips would be a completely different situation, however, with non of the assists that I have in my home slip.

I also have the Shaefer genoa track cleats as my amidship cleats and really like them...a good investment. Two problems here though are, at the amidship location, there is a stanchion immediately outboard of the cleat, it limits the use a bit, and also, the track is inboard a bit, so using the cleat with a spring line can put lots of pressure on the stanchions aft of the cleat. These issues could be overcome if I were to mount either a cleat or track on the tow rail, but this is difficult to get to from inside the boat to do the bolts.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> The best way to feel comfortable in snugging up against a slip is to install permanent fenders (not just a rub rail) horizontally to the dock itself. They can't jump over like those hanging from the boat...


FYI, teardrop shaped fenders placed close to the waterline are pushed down by the slope of the hull. They are very resistant to jumping over a floating dock. You can see the tops of them in my profile pic below. The tradeoff is that they are not as easy to store, but mine are big enough that they can be "jammed" between the coaming and pulpit railings, keeping them out of the way while we sail.








[EDIT: I now see that the OP was asking about how to cushion the blow against outer piling, not a floating finger pier, so these fenders may not be the best solution for that.]


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

i have mid- ship cleats. an aft spring line from the cleat will hold the boat against the dock with the engine in foreword gear while i secure the other lines.


----------



## BenMP (Oct 19, 2010)

Good video.
Line trowing gun anyone?


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

It makes me feel better that I'm not the only one who struggled with this.

We regularly get strong cross winds across our slip. The setup is a very short fixed finger pier and a piling that pretty much lines up with our stern. Finger piers are in every other slip. Our finger pier is on the windward side.

The first time we came in with high winds across the slip I tried to toss my spring line over the piling as we came into the slip and a gust blew it right back in my face! I jumped back behind the wheel and threw it into reverse but by the time the prop dug in the stern had got inside the piling.

My wife got a line to someone on the dock to control the bow blowing down, and I grabbed the line off the center piling, now in the middle of my stern, and took it around the windward cleat and we perfectly parallel parked the boat into the empty slip next to us as if that's what we'd intended all along! The gusts were hitting around 25knots that day.

I already had a good sized fender on the finger pier. I single hand a lot and use Jack Klang's spring line method from a Shaefer cleat (great video & DVD). To deal with the cross wind I've added a cheater line between the slips from the piling to the bulkhead, with a large fender hanging from the cheater line.

Now if I come in with high winds I focus more on staying close to the windward piling and not coming all the way into the slip. That way I'm sure I get my spring line set. The bow can blow down into the cheater line, and the fender provides protection if a boat is in the transient slip next door.

Once the spring is set I can put the boat into forward at idle to hold my position while I pick up the windward bow line with a boat hook.

Jim


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

johnnyandjebus said:


> Great thread
> 
> I have a contessa 26, a small 26 footer. Any suggestions as to where I could mount an amidships cleat? Would it be a plain stupid idea to tie a line around the mast for docking purposes?


John, our sailing co-op had no problem retro-fitting them on Catalina 27's. How much clearance do you have between the cabin and the hull? All you need is room for the cleat on the deck and room for the backing plate underneath.

As for the overall topic, when we dock our own Mirage, we always have a line rigged on the mid-ships cleat when we dock. If the crew can only grab one line, that is the line that I want them to take.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

As a single hander, I normally back into my slip because,1) the boat fits in my slip better, 2) boarding is easier, and 3) I am at the end that reaches the piling first so I can handle lines from the helm. When the wind is high or I anticipate using a spring line, I will go bow first. Backing combined with prop walk in cross winds can yield some surprises. Here is a video that shows what happens.

YouTube - Expert on board - Reversing across the wind

With the wind and propwalk working together, it can spin the boat around out of control momentarily. My boat, if left to it's on devices in a wind will turn beam too the wind with the bow slightly more downwind than the stern. To minimize the tendency of the wind and propwalk to spin the boat around, I've found that it is better to position the boat with beam to the wind (i.e. where it wants to go on its own) before starting to back, then go to reverse, and correct the reverse course after I get the boat backing. I prefer to back down the fairway and then turn into the slip like going ahead and driving between the two pilings. I looks a little strange, but for me, it's easier than driving down the fairway bow first, then turning away, shifting to reverse and hoping that I made the turns at the right time to allow for wind or current. When backing into slip between the pilings, I tighten the wheel brake sufficiently so I can take my hands off the wheel without the rudder slamming into the stops, but not so tight that I can't override the brake. This allows me to deal with lines using both hands. However, I suggest not putting the brake on until you start to make the turn into the slip. If you get wind shifts, you can feel them better through the wheel with the brake off, and can do a better job of maintaining control.

In lots of the guides to boat handling, I hear about a pivot turn or quick turn where in one can more or less turn the boat in it's own length. Basically, it amounts to making a starboard turn with a right hand prop (port turn for left hand prop). The rudder is put over for a starboard turn and left in that position. You make part of the turn going ahead, then shift to reverse to continue the stern's movement to port and alternately do this several times until the boat is turned around. It works very well on my boat, but what is frequently skipped is that the wind and current don't care about your little game. While you are turning the boat, they are sweeping you along to somewhere else. A bit of this can be compensated for in the turning maneuver, but one needs to be careful in tight quarters using this techinque. You can easily drift down into a positon where you are trapped and can't get out without contact with other boats or pilings. I found out the hard way. And if one leaves their normal dock lines on the pilings as I do, it's a good idea to have a couple of spare lines in the cockpit (not in a locker) just in case things go wrong. If you make an unscheduled landing somewhere when things go wrong, trying to tie the boat up in a wind with only the genoa sheets is tricky.

It has been suggested by a number of people that one should practice maneuvering around a mooring bouy or float to learn how their boat handles. I went a step further and played games around a day marker when the wind was kicking up a bit (don't tie to or hit the marker however....Coast Guard doesn't like that). My boat has a good bit of propwalk initially, but once going in reverse, I can steer tight figure 8's all day. But if you try to hold a more or less static/steady position relative to the marker, you can do it going upwind, you can't do it beam to the wind, and if the wind and waves are sufficient, you can't do it backing into the wind. This last point could be important. If you are going bow first down wind and decide to abort the approach by going to reverse, you might not be able to do it. In trying to hold a steady position relative to the marker by backing upwind, there is little/no water flowing by the rudder. If you increase throttle to hold the position, you get only propwalk and no rudder control. Increase throttle more and the propwalk increases, turning the boat more into a cross wind position and you will be swept downwind. Try it when the wind is high sometimes. This means that you may not be able to back out of trouble in a narrow fairway or restricted space. If you have to back up wind in a significant wind, the boat will get sideways where you can't complete a turn to get away. And all the time, the wind is sweeping the boat down towards whatever you were trying to avoid.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

BenMP said:


> Good video.
> Line trowing gun anyone?


Actually my family has an antique Coast Guard line cannon. My dad used to shoot tennis balls out of it at his annual July 4 party. He keeps it pointing at the front door and when solicitors come he opens the door wide and steps aside so they are looking right down the barrel. lol Haven Harbor in Rock Hall has an almost identical one that the shoot every Friday at happy hour.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

sailjunkie said:


> John, our sailing co-op had no problem retro-fitting them on Catalina 27's. How much clearance do you have between the cabin and the hull? All you need is room for the cleat on the deck and room for the backing plate underneath.
> 
> As for the overall topic, when we dock our own Mirage, we always have a line rigged on the mid-ships cleat when we dock. If the crew can only grab one line, that is the line that I want them to take.


Thanks for the replies everyone. sailjunkie, I have about 1 foot between cabin sides and the hull, small enough that I always only move forward climbing over the top of the cabin roof.
I am wondering if I were to cleat off to the winch cleats, then wrap the line around the winch, perhaps another solution.
I also like the idea of mounting a cleat onto the jib sheet track, but that would involve removing the track, no a big deal except I am quite sure it has not been removed since the boat was built.

John


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

RhythmDoctor said:


> I had no midship cleat, so I added this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a link to where they can be purchased? That is a nice looking piece of hardware.

John


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

johnnyandjebus said:


> Got a link to where they can be purchased? That is a nice looking piece of hardware.
> 
> John


Which one? The Schaefer is available at WM, Defender, and a lot of other places. There are two sizes, one for 1" genoa tracks and one for 1-1/4" genoa tracks.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> Which one? The Schaefer is available at WM, Defender, and a lot of other places. There are two sizes, one for 1" genoa tracks and one for 1-1/4" genoa tracks.


I was thinking about the Schaefer, I'll have to remember to bring my tape measure with me to work tomorrow so I can measure things up over the lunch hour.

SD what would be the right terminology for said item, Genoa track cleat? Traveler cleat?

Thanks,
John


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It's a genoa track cleat.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

johnnyandjebus said:


> I was thinking about the Schaefer, I'll have to remember to bring my tape measure with me to work tomorrow so I can measure things up over the lunch hour.
> 
> SD what would be the right terminology for said item, Genoa track cleat? Traveler cleat?
> 
> ...


Midship Cleat

Chock And Cleat

SCHAEFER Mid-Rail Cleats at West Marine


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> It's a genoa track cleat.


A neat idea, but there's no way I'd use one of those for docking lines on my boat. Genoa tracks simply aren't designed for sideways loads and I'd risk tearing the entire thing off the rail..


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Hartley18 said:


> A neat idea, but there's no way I'd use one of those for docking lines on my boat. Genoa tracks simply aren't designed for sideways loads and I'd risk tearing the entire thing off the rail..


For breast lines and spring lines, the tension is mostly parallel to the track, and it's very strong in that direction. That's how I used it this season.

However, next year I am moving to a different slip where I might be tempted to tie off in a way that pulls transverse to the track, so I share your concern over sideways loads. However, note that the tension vectors for Genoa cars resolve almost directly upward, which I would think is the weakest direction for a genoa track. So I'm not sure that a sideways load would be that much worse a direction. I guess the ultimate answer depends on how much tension a Genoa pulls vs. the tension of tying up in a storm.

And by the way, I doubt you would tear the cleat off the rail. You'd be more likely to tear the rail off the cabin top, which is even worse.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hartley18 said:


> A neat idea, but there's no way I'd use one of those for docking lines on my boat. Genoa tracks simply aren't designed for sideways loads and I'd risk tearing the entire thing off the rail..


They're go for spring lines. I've used the Schaefer cleats for spring lines to outer slip pilings for 11 yrs. through some pretty rough storms with no problem. Of course, that angle puts forces along the length of the genoa track.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

IMO, genoa track is designed for lengthways and upwards forces - NOT sideways ones - and these cleats have their uses for those lengthways forces if you're running the line through a fairlead first.



NCC320 said:


> They're go for spring lines. I've used the Schaefer cleats for spring lines to outer slip pilings for 11 yrs. through some pretty rough storms with no problem. Of course, that angle puts forces along the length of the genoa track.


I guess it depends how strongly bolted down you think your genoa track is and how strong you think the deck is.

I wouldn't do it on any boat I've been on.. just saying, if it were me, I'd hate to lose the genoa track and a substantial part of the deck just because some clutz crew forgot to release the spring in time.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Hartley18 said:


> A neat idea, but there's no way I'd use one of those for docking lines on my boat. Genoa tracks simply aren't designed for sideways loads and I'd risk tearing the entire thing off the rail..


I did exactly that in our old marina for two seasons where we stayed in year round. I had lines running fore/aft and also a line run from the spring at a 90 to the floating dock. That line took a beating from nasty winter storms on the bay. Miles of fetch and no other boats to windward for protection.

Every winter I wore out an oversized line, but never any problems with leaks or spider cracks at the track -- something I always watched for.

Jim


----------



## DSneade (Oct 26, 2010)

*Fender Board*

I have used (successfully) one long line secured to fore and aft cleats when docking in strong cross winds. In addition, I have a second line secured to either the fore or aft cleat to further secure the boat. I don't count on help from people on the dock, but welcome it, if available.

You mentioned that your clearance is tight for your slip and your larger fenders further decrease the your tolerances. I suggest that you consider a couple of fender boards for situation. Parts are available for the cushion effect and you supply the length of lumber (2x4) you need. I found the parts on westmarine.com; Model # 278871. Shop for lower prices if you think a fender board could work for you.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

jackdale said:


> For those without mid ship lines, the base of the shrouds will also work. For those who think that the load is too much, think about the load close hauled with a strong wind.


Yes, the loads are less, but the load direction is different (lateral vs. vertical). I think most Riggers would say that using the shrouds to tie off to is bad form. Not as bad as tying off to lifeline stanchions by a long shot! But still... not good. 
I use horizontally mounted fenders on my dock and highly recommend them. The only downside is that when I approach guest docks, I sometimes forget to deploy fenders because I'm not used to thinking about them! Keep an eye out for fenders. You'll find them lying (or floating) around. After all, their on the side of the dock. They don't have to be pretty, just stout!


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

NCC320 said:


> I'll be fine except for the slamming up and down on the leeward piling or finger pier. Otherwise, the situation can develop kind of like this:
> YouTube - HAYON Crash Docking 11 OCT 1997
> s.


God thats ugly! I don't understand why he turned so early and so far away from the dock. With that much windage (or any windage for that matter) on the beam, he allowed all kinds of time for the wind to wreak havoc (and it did)! It also seems to me that he had plenty of time to realize he was out of control, yet he just jammed her in (could have been much worse). He should have aborted and made another approach. No shame in that, especially with all that wind on a massive beam!


----------

